# Aromatherapy massage



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi everyone, wanted some advice/opinions on this topic -I'm having my next medicated FET transfer on Tuesday and am wanting to do everything I can to feel ready for it. I've booked in for a massage on Saturday that uses 'neuromuscular techniques and lymphatic drainage to encourage healthy circulation'. The treatment is supposed to 'dissolve away all of your stress' -yes please! But should I be mindful of how much I do leading up to the transfer? I don't want to tip the delicate balance. And also in terms of aromatherapy oils used, if its wise to do so when on all this medication and being so close to my transfer day. Thoughts/experience welcome.

Also, since being on this cycle I've had constant af pains, but no af -this is something I mentioned to my specialist but she said as long as you don't bleed then it's fine, but at times they're really strong, like af is really trying to arrive. Did anyone else have this on their medicated cycle? Probably the medication but again it's reassuring to hear from anyone who had the same...


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi rosie looks like we are having very simular cycles I'm having transfer next weds 😊
From your signature are you third time lucky too? 
I don't know about the massages sorry although personally if it relaxes you and not on 2ww I think it doesn't sound like a bad idea!

As apposed to AF pains, have you started progesterone yet? I get awful cramping like AF cramps everytime I take it. 

Good luck & baby dust to you for your cycle 🍀 x


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi Rosie, my FET is probably next week too and I'm planning on having a massage/reflexology treatment a day or two beforehand. Last year I had acupuncture during my ivf treatment but it gave me a bad back! But I agree about the importance of relaxation. Some oils might be best avoided so I'd check beforehand. I've sometimes had slight AF feeling but not sure what to say about that! I'm also on a medicated cycle but a follicle has been growing, today I felt ovulation pain, so I've had to have extra scans. Good luck on Tuesday!  

Lilypink good luck to you too! I haven't started my progesterone yet.

     to you both xx


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh looks like we will all be on the 2ww together then! 
I start my progesterone Friday, I'm  doing gestone injections on top of cyclogest this time and a bit nervous over the size of the needles!! Iv done all my injections myself so far but think DH may be roped into doing these ones. 
Good luck Merlin    xxx


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi Lilypink, thanks for your message -yes third time lucky! Same as you  I start the progesterone tomorrow morning, but this time I'm using intramuscular injections instead of suppositories because of my early bleeds in the last two failed cycles. I guess every cycle is different but I didn't have any af type pains the last two cycles, so you tend to get a little nervous when something new pops up -I'm not even in the 2ww and I'm already symptom spotting!

Best of luck with your transfer next week xo


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh and hi Merlin! Our posts crossed. Thanks for your thoughts on massages -I have emailed my clinic so will wait to hear back but I think as you say, relaxation is so important. Best of luck to you 

Lilypink I'm a little nervous about the injections in the morning -those needles are huge! But as I keep reminding myself -its all about the end goal x


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

I have had early bleeding both times also. 
Let me know how you get on with them I'll be a day behind you! 
It's so scary going through it a 3rd time isn't it, you'd think it gets easier  

I think any relaxation isn't a bad thing iv downloaded zita west positive visualisation & relaxation this time on my iphone & been listening to that. I did accupuncture for about 6 months every week before my first cycle & i think it helped my egg quality & quantity.  Unfortunately I'm unable to do as much this cycle as I broke my leg new year skiing ( couldn't make this up 🙈 ) so I'm unable to drive! 
Although I am hoping the weeks iv had relaxing at home off work have helped me chill out!! Xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks ladies   It's a bit nerve wracking isn't it! Best of luck xx

P.s. I'm using a Circle & Bloom cd programme for frozen embryo transfers & listened to Zita West's last time (I took my portable CD player in for EC!)


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh no lilypink! but as you say some forced relaxation has probably done some good. I'll let you know how the injection goes in the morning. Merlin I listened to Zita West last time but haven't heard of Circle & Bloom -might check it out x


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Just to let you both know there is also a march FET thread in cycle buddies that has been started xx


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

Lilypink thought I'd let you know I've done the first injection and it was fine. My dh did it actually, as its a bit tricky due to it having to go in the bum cheek. The only weird bit was when the needle pierced the skin but I found it less uncomfortable than the little Buserelin injections, where I feel the medication going in (yuk). A little bit of tenderness where the needle went in but it's not bothering me. The tips I were given were to warm the gestone up before putting it in the syringe and to numb the area with an ice cube, but I didn't do that last one. Hope that helps x


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm glad all went ok! I'm starting tomorrow - going to clinic at 8 for instructions. 
I have seen ladies on here saying to put in bra for 10 mins before to warm liquid up, is that what you did? Xx


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

Probably  doesn't need 10 minutes if they're in little vials like mine are -I just held them in my hands for a couple of minutes. Good luck -but you'll be fine, it was no where near as bad as I antipicated x


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Rosie, 
First gestone done 👍 and agreed no where near as bad as I thought!! 
Xx


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

Good to hear Lilypink! Where were you told to inject, out of interest? I was told upper outer cheek -is that what you were told? This mornings injection ended up a little more central than it should've I think -but as long as it goes in I guess! x


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes she said imagine your bum cheek being split into quarters, top outer corner split into corners again and the top outer corner of that inject! 
And only to put needle half way in xx


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

Cool thanks for that, I finally got a response from my clinic and they said the same thing, except I was told to put the needle all the way in so that's interesting. All clinics do things differently I guess x


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Did they tell u to pull back a little before injecting to make sure you haven't hit blood vessel?? 
It was much easier / less painful than I thought though, which was a nice suprise! 
X


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

They did say to pull back but on the actual syringe, if that makes sense -the needle stays all the way in and my dh has to pull the stopper back, if it fills with blood then start again, means you've hit a vessel/vein -sorry tmi! x


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes same here - how are you feeling about ET next week x


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm mainly feeling nervous about the fact we only have one embryo left, so there's a lot of hope riding on this transfer. Trying not to think about it too much though. How are you feeling? You're transferring two aren't you? x


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes double transfer, I'm nervous / excited. 
I think as it's my third go and I have never had a bfp in my life it's a little scary -the 2ww doesn't get easier does it! x


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

It'll be third time lucky for both of us 😊 x


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Good luck for tomorrow Rosie x


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks Lilypink x


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

Hope you're still checking this thread Lilypink -is your transfer tomorrow? Best of luck and lots of postive vibes for you x


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes I still get notifications, yes transfer tomorrow booked in 11.30am - hoping my 2 little embreyo's thaw ok 😁 
How was your transfer today? How are you feeling? 
Xx


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

11:30 -nice and early which is great -you can get home and spend the afternoon relaxing -watch some comedy, laughter is good for us during the 2ww, apparently! ☺ And they will thaw perfectly -postive thinking! Transfer went well thanks, our last little embie thawed at 90% quality. Let me know how tomorrow goes x


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi ladies, just popping by to wish you all the best - Lilypink good luck tomorrow and Rosie congrats on being PUPO!  

My ET was today too, went ok and didn't overfill bladder this time   I'm now trying to eat the slices of pineapple ritual that I did last time (quite difficult as it makes my mouth a bit sore!) I agree about the comedies and will try to do that too, good tip.

Good luck!   xx


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks ladies, good luck too & keep in touch on 2ww. 
Wishing you both all the luck in the world x 

I will defo come home & watch some comedies tomorrow and putting my feet up  
I'm having ET with sedation, iv got such a difficult cervix which normally involves clamping they have sedated me for last 2!! 

Have you been given 14 days until OTD? Xx


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

Merlin sorry i didn't realize your et was today -congrats to you on being PUPO! I'm trying the pineapple for the first time this cycle -thinking I've got nothing to lose. I'm not eating huge amounts though, about a quarter a small pineapple a day (flesh and core). How much are you eating?

Lilypink I have an awkward shaped cervix too, I avoided an endometrial scratch this cycle as the last two cycles I had them the pain was so horrible. Tricky decision as evidence shows they increase chances but I can't bear the pain. I did go for embyro glue though so that's one thing x


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks Lilypink   I am watching a comedy dvd today too   Good to hear you'll have sedation so no probs. My ET was a bit painful but ok apart from that. We compared the embryo photo to last year's embie when we got home! I thought it looked ok anyway! I do hope we're all lucky  

Rosie thank you   yes just got to get through the next 2 weeks now! It's always about little steps isn't it. Re the pineapple, I'm just having a slice each day, so it's not too extreme. I cut it into 5 big slices & started them the day before ET. My hubby will be home from tomorrow so I won't be crawling the walls too much & then back to work next week. Have you taken any time off or just getting on with things normally?

Fingers crossed for you both, sending you lots of fairy baby dust   xx


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for the pineapple tips Merlin. Yes the 2ww is by far the worst part of this whole process in my opinion. Lots of laughter and positive thinking I find helps the days pass -and staying away from google as much as possible -its too easy to over-analyise every little symptom! x


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Well I'm home with 2 healthy embreyos onboard 😊
The embryologist said one was 'perfect' and the other one still good, had slight degeneration from thaw but was hatching lovely - he didn't feel the need to thaw another one instead of it which was good as we stil have another 3 frosties left. ( which hopefully won't be needed )

I have just got my DH out to shops to pick me up some pineapples & got a good comedy film to watch tonight 😊 

Iv got a busy couple of days with physio
& fracture clinic in hosp after my break so should take my mind off things a little! 
Hope you both feeling ok today - praying for a lucky trio xx


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

Yay for being PUPO Lilypink!! That's great news -sounds like it was a really successful et. Hope it wasn't too uncomfortable for you. I guess it's good to have some appointments lined up, even if they are for physio -it's not the best form of distraction, but it will take your mind off things so the 2ww isn't too hard -anything to make it go faster! Hope your leg isn't giving you too much bother though, and it's healing as it should x

Fingers and toes crossed for the three of us xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2015)

Congrats on reaching being PUPO Lilypink!   Sorry I forgot to wish you luck earlier today, glad it went ok. 

Good idea to avoid Google I agree Rosie! 

Btw I watched Alan Partridge's 'Alpha Papa' and it was really funny, altho I didn't know if Id like it at first. A good one to make you laugh   xx


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

Love Alan Partridge! Just finished watching his series last week for the umpteenth time. I wish there were more -comedy genius x


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi Meriln and Ladypink thought I'd jump off this thread and have messaged you to see how you're doing, although not sure it sent! Hope you're both doing okay xx


----------

